# Kernel panic with hardened kernel 3.17.7-r1 and ZFS 0.6.3-r1

## Tatsh

Anyone seen this? And is there just something security related (PaX) in the kernel I need to disable? I disabled all the ones that Portage tells me to but maybe there are even more? Or maybe something to enable?

Panic (I could not get a text copy): https://i.imgur.com/pjNaHV7.jpg

I've considered switching back to non-hardened just to see what happens, but not yet.

Bug report is here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=542054

----------

## Hu

The backtrace seems to blame zfs.  Can you reproduce with an untainted kernel?

----------

## Tatsh

By untainted you mean use gentoo-sources? I was going to do that but then I decided to build the 9999 versions of ZFS and dependencies. Nothing wrong so far (had to import and upgrade). No panics, tons of data copied. Still going...

----------

## mrbassie

From zfsonlinux.org FAQ: 

```
The kernel API changes frequently, version 0.6.3 supports 2.6.26 - 3.16
```

Try an older kernel.

----------

## Hu

No, I mean a kernel not tainted by loading Proprietary and/or Out-of-tree modules.  The kernel records events that can indicate that a future crash is the consequence of prior problems.  Some out-of-tree modules are notorious for their reliability problems, so the kernel flags any report that happened with such a module loaded.

----------

## Tatsh

I got a response from ryao in IRC that the bug is known, but is rare too. It is on his TODO list to backport the fix. So I will live on 9999 for now.

----------

